# Carrying a spare tube



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

What's the practical way to carry a spare tube on a bike ride? Currently I just shoved the box with the spare tube inside in my wedge bag. I was thinking of loosing the box and just shoved the tube inside bag.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

stockracing said:


> What's the practical way to carry a spare tube on a bike ride? Currently I just shoved the box with the spare tube inside in my wedge bag.* I was thinking of loosing the box and just shove the tube inside bag*.


+1 on that thought! :thumbsup:


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I put it in a small plastic bag and put that in the seat bag. The plastic bag keeps the other stuff in the seat bag from rubbing a hole in the tube.


----------



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

ericm979 said:


> I the other stuff in the seat bag from rubbing a hole in the tube.


That's what I'm afraid of. I'll try the plastic bag thingy. Thanks.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

That's my fear as well- I still have mine in my too-tiny cool under-seat bag as well!
Hmmm... I might try the baggie method...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Losing the box & carrying it in your jersey pocket is another option, although I personally don't like it. I have a medium size Topeak clip on under seat bag. I put 2 unboxed tubes in it. The other stuff e.g. tools, co2 inflator, etc. is wrapped up tightly in a rag. Using the rag does several things:
1. It keeps tools & other stuff from wearing or punching holes in the tube.
2.. it keeps things from jingling or rattling around
3. if you get a flat it's nice to be able to put your tools on something so they don't get lost
4. You have something to wipe your hands on when you've finished.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I carry mine in an old sock. It protects the tube and doubles as a rag if I need one.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Opus51569 said:


> I carry mine in an old sock. It protects the tube and doubles as a rag if I need one.


I keep mine in a latex glove.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

stockracing said:


> What's the practical way to carry a spare tube on a bike ride? Currently I just shoved the box with the spare tube inside in my wedge bag. I was thinking of loosing the box and just shoved the tube inside bag.


No Box, zip lock bag


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I carry my spare tube, pump, tire levers, and patch kit in my jersey pockets. There's also room for a Clif Bar.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

wrapping other items like tools in a rag is a good idea. I had some allen wrenches in a plastic bag and the friction wore a hole in the bag, they were scattered around the wedge bag when I needed them  got a multitool...


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

I wrap it in a square of Tyvek material (cut from an USPS mailer). The Tyvek can be used to boot a tire if it gets seriously gashed - i.e., keeps the tube from bulging out of the busted tire.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Ragging*



black_box said:


> wrapping other items like tools in a rag is a good idea. I had some allen wrenches in a plastic bag and the friction wore a hole in the bag, they were scattered around the wedge bag when I needed them  got a multitool...


Wrapping the tube in a rag is a real good idea as well. I wrap mine in a bandana, which comes in handy to do any needed cleanup after the repair. I can also put a couple of pieces of Tyvek in the wrap along with a few Park instant patches in case I get a double flat when riding solo. I've never had a tube damaged due to "the rub" but it's almost guaranteed to happen if you leave the tube in the box.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

I pack a pair of nitrile gloves instead of a rag. 
I find it much easier to not get my hands dirty in the first place than to try and wipe stubborn grease and grime off of them. Nitrile gloves also don't take up any extra space in the bag since they're as thick as latex gloves, but much tougher...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

MontyCrisco said:


> I wrap it in a square of Tyvek material (cut from an USPS mailer). The Tyvek can be used to boot a tire if it gets seriously gashed - i.e., keeps the tube from bulging out of the busted tire.


That's a good tip. Beats using $1 bills.

I usually lube the tube with baby powder, then put it in a plastic baggy, inside my bag...


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

Paranoid guy here. In my bag I have two tubes, each talc'ed and stored in their own plastic bag, then stuffed into an old cycling sock to protect them from tools.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

the only time a second tube matters is after you flat and still want a spare. I carry a single spare tube in a surgical glove and a glueless patch kit


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I only carry a single spare in a tube sock with a glueless patch kit as well.


----------



## blkwtr (Aug 5, 2010)

The problem with carrying a spare tube is that by the time you need it, it may have a leak in it from all the things already mentioned or have a crack in it from dry rot. Should you test your spare from time to time and if so, how?

Dennis


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Testing*



blkwtr said:


> The problem with carrying a spare tube is that by the time you need it, it may have a leak in it from all the things already mentioned or have a crack in it from dry rot. Should you test your spare from time to time and if so, how?


First off, a properly carried tube should not have a problem. I've never had one get damaged, and cracks or dry rot suggest either a crap tube or many years of storage. Roll it up, put a rubber band around it, wrap it in a rag or a bandana and you should never have a problem.

As far as testing, you could pump it up until it triples in diameter and then check for leaks under water, just like if you had experienced a flat.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I heard a guy say once that he carried a spare in the box, unused in his seat bag for so many years that the tube rubbing against the box eventually destroyed it. We have some bad roads around here. 

My two spares are in ziploc bags but I should probably stuff one in the latex glove I carry in my seat bag. The glove might come in handy, but the box - probably not. The other one stays in a ziploc in a jersey pocket with my cell phone and some cash. I carry two since a lot of times I ride alone on chip-sealed roads out in the middle of nowhere.


----------

